# How do I create the users for Squirrelmail?

## ckwall

How do i create the users for my squirrel mail?

Thanks in advance.

----------

## abhishek

U don't need to create any special users. You can just use ur user, or add another with adduser.

----------

## ckwall

I have a user named ckwall for example. This is the main Linux user. Are you telling me that the user name and password will work for that user? Because if I use that user's info, it tells me that the user name or password is invalid.

----------

## Kilian

First place I would check is your IMAP server. Which one are you using? Can you login manually? If not, make sure the authentication options are set correctly for it. If you can, make sure squirrelmail is properly setup to use that server type and the correct authentication itself. Also, make sure it has correct permissions for it's data directories set. A little more information on your setup would be helpful :)

----------

## ckwall

I am not currently at my linux machine to look at the set up, but I can refer you to the steps that I took to intall my server. I followed all of the steps in the desktop configuration:

emerge net-mail/courier-imap

# rc-update add courier-imapd default

 * courier-imapd added to runlevel default...

 * Caching service dependencies...                        [ ok ]

 * rc-update complete.

# nano -w /etc/courier-imap/authdaemonrc

# /etc/init.d/courier-imapd start

When I 

# telnet localhost 143

it tells me:

Trying 127.0.0.1...

Connected to localhost.localdomain.

Escape character is '^]'.

* OK Courier-IMAP ready. Copyright 1998-2001 Double Precision, Inc.  

See COPYING for distribution information.

then i wait and wait, and nothing ever happens It finaly times out.

----------

## Kilian

Yes, well, that just means it's working properly  :Smile: 

Try the following:

```

$ telnet localhost 143

Trying 127.0.0.1...

Connected to localhost.

Escape character is '^]'.

* OK Courier-IMAP ready. Copyright 1998-2002 Double Precision, Inc.  See COPYING for distribution information.

1 LOGIN user password

1 OK LOGIN Ok.

^]

telnet> quit

Connection closed.

```

Replacing your username and password for the ones there, of course.

If that works, your problem is in your squirrelmail config... if it fails, then you haven't setup courier-imap properly.

----------

## ckwall

It is actualy not working properly. I have tried telnet. (See prior post) That is the issue. I am not able to successfuly telnet. It times out. That is what I am trying to figure out is what I have configured wrong. I am fairly positive that either, or both squirrelmail, and imap are configured icnorrectly, but I do not know what to look at. 

 *Quote:*   

> Yes, well, that just means it's working properly  
> 
> Try the following: 
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

----------

## Kilian

Let me clairify...

The output you are receiving when telneting is exactly what you are supposed to. Courier is running and working. You need to type the entire line:

```
1 LOGIN username password
```

----------

## ckwall

Understood. I will try this when I get home to my linux machine. Thank you   for the clearification.

----------

## ckwall

I get this when trying to create a user:

# telnet localhost 143

Trying 127.0.0.1...

Connected to localhost.

Escape character is '^]'.

* OK Courier-IMAP ready. Copyright 1998-2002 Double Precision, Inc.  See COPYING for distribution information.

1 LOGIN ckwall jeepen

* BYE [ALERT] Fatal error: .maildir: No such file or directory

Connection closed by foreign host.

#

----------

## Kilian

Ok, seems your problem then is that you're missing a mail directory. Simple enough. All you need to do is create the ~/.maildir directory for your users, and everything should work  :Smile: 

Might be a good idea to add a script to do this on creation of new users as well. Also, it's usually a good idea to star out (********) your password when posting  :Wink: 

----------

## Kilian

Ok, seems your problem then is that you're missing a mail directory. Simple enough. All you need to do is create the ~/.maildir directory for your users, and everything should work  :Smile: 

Might be a good idea to add a script to do this on creation of new users as well. Also, it's usually a good idea to star out (********) your password when posting  :Wink: 

----------

## Kilian

Ok, seems your problem then is that you're missing a mail directory. Simple enough. All you need to do is create the ~/.maildir directory for your users, and everything should work  :Smile: 

Might be a good idea to add a script to do this on creation of new users as well. Also, it's usually a good idea to star out (********) your password when posting  :Wink: 

----------

## Kilian

Ok, seems your problem then is that you're missing a mail directory. Simple enough. All you need to do is create the ~/.maildir directory for your users, and everything should work  :Smile: 

Might be a good idea to add a script to do this on creation of new users as well. Also, it's usually a good idea to star out (********) your password when posting  :Wink: 

----------

## Kilian

Ok, seems your problem then is that you're missing a mail directory. Simple enough. All you need to do is create the ~/.maildir directory for your users, and everything should work  :Smile: 

Might be a good idea to add a script to do this on creation of new users as well. Also, it's usually a good idea to star out (********) your password when posting  :Wink: 

----------

## Kilian

Ok, seems your problem then is that you're missing a mail directory. Simple enough. All you need to do is create the ~/.maildir directory for your users, and everything should work  :Smile: 

Might be a good idea to add a script to do this on creation of new users as well. Also, it's usually a good idea to star out (********) your password when posting  :Wink: 

----------

## Kilian

Ok, seems your problem then is that you're missing a mail directory. Simple enough. All you need to do is create the ~/.maildir directory for your users, and everything should work  :Smile: 

Might be a good idea to add a script to do this on creation of new users as well. Also, it's usually a good idea to star out (********) your password when posting  :Wink: 

----------

## Kilian

Ok, seems your problem then is that you're missing a mail directory. Simple enough. All you need to do is create the ~/.maildir directory for your users, and everything should work  :Smile: 

Might be a good idea to add a script to do this on creation of new users as well. Also, it's usually a good idea to star out (********) your password when posting  :Wink: 

----------

## Kilian

Ok, seems your problem then is that you're missing a mail directory. Simple enough. All you need to do is create the ~/.maildir directory for your users, and everything should work  :Smile: 

Might be a good idea to add a script to do this on creation of new users as well. Also, it's usually a good idea to star out (********) your password when posting  :Wink: 

----------

## Kilian

Uh... Not sure what the heck just happened there. I only hit the post button once. Could a moderator please fix that mess?

----------

## ckwall

Wow. That was strange. I am not sure how I did it, but it started working. I will look into the script. Would you by chance mind posting the procedure for adding the script? I have never done that.

----------

